# drum brake assy.



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

doing the rebulid of my rear drum brakes on my 67 Goat.
The kit comes with "extra" pieces that weren't on the old drums.
er............where do they go?
Think the top pieces go under the spring that hold the shoes in...........
thanks as always


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

think I got it, wondering why the stud on the right is at an angle.
the right shoe sees tight as heck..........


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

er..........never mind.........multiple brain farts.
almost all good now.
what are the implications of this horizontal bar being in inverted, on the drivers side?
thanks many......


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

as you can see, the slot on both ends needs to fit over the shoes, and the bar needs to clear in the center. Looks like the shoes are too far apart at the top.


----------

